
Transfer Files from PC to Amiga Using a Null Modem Cable - erickhill
http://amigalove.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=15
======
basicplus2
I transferred files from my commodore 64 to PC by connecting the C64 modem
phone line to the PC phone line and powering up by connecting both in parallel
with the actual phone line to get the dial tone one modem needed and then by
dialing the Telstra number check to trick the dialing modem to think it had
successfully dialed a number and get the receiving modem to pick up on the
telstra number call back test and to maintain the required Line voltage during
the transfer..

------
snvzz
Not sure why this story is so popular.

It's just an advertisement for a simple yet very expensive program which
solves a well-understood problem that has been solved many times before.

~~~
quincunx
Made me curious enough to find the price, perhaps I'm not looking right, are
you calling the "Amiga Explorer" program of $9.95 "very expensive" (found
here: [http://www.amigaforever.com/ae/](http://www.amigaforever.com/ae/) ) or
is there some other program you're referring to?

~~~
snvzz
Yeah.

And even a simple aminet search like this:
[http://aminet.net/search?query=serial+transfer](http://aminet.net/search?query=serial+transfer)

Does show a load of free alternatives.

~~~
erickhill
There are a few free file transfer programs out there often limited in size
they can send or one at a time), but I think AExplorer may be one of the only
dummy-proof options out there that installs the "receiver" script for you on
the Amiga side while also providing an easy to use file browser on the PC side
with few file limitations. If the ones on Aminet do that, too, then that would
be very cool.

~~~
snvzz
FTP over SLIP.

~~~
erickhill
Well, for me at least, getting my 1200 online is my next to-do. I got a
wireless card for it. So yeah - FTP is in the future (to be fair, most aren't
ever put online but it is a modern option).

------
unwind
Cool! I first thought the install-over-serial meant they had found some kind
of "exploit" of the AmigaOS, but it turned out you do have to run a command on
the Amiga to copy incoming data into a file. Phew!

Also, this part:

 _Be sure you plug the cable into the Serial port on the Amiga, not the
Parallel port! They look the same._

Was interesting, since it's clear from the picture (and "general knowledge")
that a 25-pin serial port and a 25-pin parallel port _do not_ look the same;
the serial port is male on the computer, while the parallel port is female.

Thus, it's not possible to plug the cable, which was very well-specified in
the article to have a female plug, into the parallel port.

~~~
StavrosK
You can plug anything into anything, with enough force.

------
clort
Surely would be better to use SLIP or PPP and set up a IP network.. Amiga
could certainly do that, I did so back in the day.

Mind you, I don't know if modern Windows can do SLIP ..

------
Sami_Lehtinen
I used null-modem-cable, called rs-cable between my Casio FP-200 "laptop" and
286 AT PC. Later Laplink was used to transfer files much faster over parallel
port.

~~~
cnvogel
...and also the method to get laplink to the other PC was quite similar:

[http://imgur.com/J5lCnbz](http://imgur.com/J5lCnbz)

    
    
        MODE COM1,2400,n,8,1,p -> configure serial port
        CTTY COM1              -> let the other computer control the terminal (command.com)

------
stewbrew
OMG What's next? Connecting the Amiga with a TV set?

~~~
nobleach
Or connecting it with a Toaster???

